# Far Cry 2 --> Not just another over-hyped game



## Jack Carvar (Oct 24, 2008)

This aint a review by any means. Just to inform all you gamerz that this isnt one of those 'All hype-Nothing inside' type of games. FC2 offers what it said and more. Amazing grafix plus waaaay better optimisation than Crysis. I can play on all Very High @1440x900 with No AA with 37avg. FPS. Thats great! And the game looks awesome. The gameplay is very realistic and sometimes you will forget that it is a game. Its even better than some Rajnikant movies


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 24, 2008)

*which Gfx card are U using?

and also the game has ultra high settings, So, test at those settings

I am right now playing on Dx10 mode at 1024x768 all set to ultra high with 8xAA and averages 33 FPS (HD4850)

Played for 2 hours completed only 4% Game

The game is mighty huge, to complete all missions it requires 30 hours
*


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 24, 2008)

I am having an OC'd 8800GT. I did try with Ultra High settings......got 31-30Avg. FPS. On some areas with very dense vegitation and heavy fighting, it went down to 24-26. But it was very playable at those FPS . I completed 5% in 2 and a half hours........and yes, the game is huge.....VERY HUGE .

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/e4d7425b35502f4e3badd242a41c3b470bc1dcee.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/8e511ba9b844932e63ffa6ff633814285b37e516.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/e06409ed7f725f21cc829dd668b64d93b2702386.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/18109839c3fc676d41141224d0fe5ad2195ae9e7.jpg


----------



## asingh (Oct 24, 2008)

Mr Carver & Mr Yesh...tell us more about the game...

1.  How is the AI.
2.  How well it is scaling with all on max (though you have mentioned a bit, in the above    2 threads).
2.  Storyline..?
3.  Cut scenes...?
4.  How "sandbox" is it..?
5.  Realism..?
6.  How good are the weapons..?
7.  Mutlitplayer--if tried.?

thanks so much...the happiest thing, is..though..that the game is scaling well...even on a 8800GT...seems like the game is well optimized....


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2008)

the map kinda sort of make me remember VietCong  It was too hell of a game.
Farcry is mine in few days  Dunia engine seems good at scaling.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 24, 2008)

Dunia is one of the best at scaling.....and looks awesome too! 

@asigh

1. AI is pretty good. They will take cover, flank you, etc.
2. Scaling is one of the best I have seen. Way better than Crysis.
3. Story is the ONLY bad part of the game.
4. There are no cutscenes.....everything is the part of a game. Like Assassins Creed.
5. It's pretty much like GTA. Do whatever you want and whenever you want.
6. Its one of the most realistic games I have seen. Fire spreads with wind, your play forces out bullets from his body, etc.
7. There are MANY weapons and all are great. Especially the flame thrower 
8. Never tried MP.


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG its already released in India!!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 24, 2008)

asigh said:


> 1.  How is the AI.


Compared to the previous installment, very dull. This time the AI relies more on group attack & even the slightest of noise would lead a whole pack of enemy to attack you from all directions. Under normal mode, they don't attack very tactically & never run away even if a grenade is flung towards them. 


asigh said:


> 2.  How well it is scaling with all on max (though you have mentioned a bit, in the above    2 threads).


The scaling is pretty good. But it takes a huge toll when you set everything to Ultra-High especially with Shadows which tends to chew a lot. But with High & 2X AA it does brilliantly & looks stunning as well. No matter what you do, don't judge anything from the screenshots as they always will look pathetic compared to the actual game.


asigh said:


> 2.  Storyline..?


Average. 


asigh said:


> 3.  Cut scenes...?


 No real cut-scenes as such but you'll be a part of it while the story is narrated. Meaning you can move the mouse & look around while the story is being told. Just like HL 2 & Call of Duty 4.


asigh said:


> 4.  How "sandbox" is it..?


Very detailed sandbox gameplay. Most of which involves travelling & completing missions provided by buddies or Faction leaders. You'll have to use any mode of transportation to reach the location. The area is freaking huge. The map is pretty OK'ish.  


asigh said:


> 5.  Realism..?


Very realistic. You get hurt & you health bar drops down below the last 2 bars then you'll need to heal it by removing the bullet from your arm or leg OR re-align your twisted finger or arm. Since you're infected with malaria you will be required to consume your medication in time else you'll pass out. Your vehicles get heated up & you'll have to manually fix them. Physics are awesome & even the grass properly moves when you wade through it. Your weapons jam in the middle of a reload or even break. Fire propagation is brilliant.


asigh said:


> 6.  How good are the weapons..?


Excellent. You have a large arsenal. By default you have a machete. Then you start picking up a Desert Eagle. The ones I got hold of after that were Spas 12, AK47, PKM & the flame thrower. There are way more weapons available but they need to be bought. If you want a whole list then here it is : *farcry2.org/?p=59#more-59


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 24, 2008)

I have :-

1. Makarov
2. GK36 (or sumthing like dat)
3. Flame Thrower
4. Flare Gun
5. Mac 10
6. Explosives
7. A LMG with 100 bullet mag (forgot the name though)


All bought from the arms dealers.


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 24, 2008)

*One more thing its difficult to find missions without opening map paper

I have wasted more time just by keeping the map paper  open and searching

They should have shown small map at right bottom screen, but they only show it in vehicles
*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 24, 2008)

I got the game.Will try out once my exams are over i.e. tomorrow Looks promising!


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 24, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> The scaling is pretty good. But it takes a huge toll when you set everything to Ultra-High especially with Shadows which tends to chew a lot. But with High & 2X AA it does brilliantly & looks stunning as well. No matter what you do, don't judge anything from the screenshots as they always will look pathetic compared to the actual game.
> Average.



*at what resolution and settings are u playing *??

*I have no problem with ultra settings
I am playing at 1024x768 Dx10 everything set to Ultra High even physics veryhigh with 8xAA I get 33 FPS without AA it gives 50 FPS
Completed 8% game with 8xAA no lags so far*

*Both ATI and Nvidia have released beta drivers for Farcry  2 both drivers significantly increase the performance 

with ATI hotfix It gave over 4 Avg FPS

Detailed benchmarks are posted on my 4850 benchmark thread

allwyndlima Can u check with dx9 mode,,
On mine Dx9 mode is struggling it gives only 35 FPS whereas in Dx 10 same settings it gives 50FPS*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 24, 2008)

I suppose your resolution is low which is adding some more FPS. I'm playing at 1280x1024. Also my CPU is lower than yours & probably that may be a possible bottleneck.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 24, 2008)

even though i dont like farcry type of games.but still your review about gameplay looks promising.

well i have one query.as its minimum system req is p4 3.2 ghz.

will it run on p4 3.0 ht.

well from where can i get the beta drivers for it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 24, 2008)

It should run on your rig. No issues. But set the resolution to a bit low & detail to medium & that should do the trick. Try to keep on experimenting with the settings to get better frames. It's highly scalable unlike Crysis. The gameplay only looks interesting but in some time just get heavily repetitive.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 24, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> It should run on your rig. No issues. But set the resolution to a bit low & detail to medium & that should do the trick. Try to keep on experimenting with the settings to get better frames. It's highly scalable unlike Crysis. The gameplay only looks interesting but *in some time just get heavily repetitive.*



thanks thats why i dont like far cry type of games.. btw when was it released.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 24, 2008)

I meant only this version of Far Cry & not the original one. The original one was a master piece. This looks more like a S.T.A.L.K.E.R style adaptation which I don't seem to like. Far Cry 2 released on 21st October in North America.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 25, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> I meant only this version of Far Cry & not the original one. The original one was a master piece. This looks more like a S.T.A.L.K.E.R style adaptation which I don't seem to like. Far Cry 2 released on 21st October in North America.



please dont call the first game a master piece even though it was a hit.
i think the original was a mixture of doom3(though i have not played it)the monsters poping up.f.e.a.r and hitman.

though it was good but not very good.

then  how its available in india now.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

The original for me a something really beautifully made game. Agreed the storyline wasn't huge but it can be called a Crysis for it's time. It was so gorgeous. The AI was the toughest I have ever experienced in any game. The weapons were excellent. It was really tough to complete it as well. I loved it.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 25, 2008)

btw the first game had the cutscene of that lady in bikini taking shower under the water fall.the second thing i liked about that game.
is there anything like this here also.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

quan chi said:


> btw the first game had the cutscene of that lady in bikini taking shower under the water fall.the second thing i liked about that game.
> is there anything like this here also.


Alas! The female population isn't too strong out here. I haven't seen a single lady in this game so far.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 25, 2008)

well how it feels when your weapons jam,and your vehicle breaks down i mean does it shows the charecter repairing it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

When a weapon jams he just constantly keeps hitting the gun & tries to reload. If this happens you need to run for cover because if you're in the middle of a firefight & your weapon jams then your ass is grass.

Repairing is needed when your vehicle starts emitting smoke. Just hit the 'E' button & he starts fixing it with a wrench.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2008)

Yippie, all these are in stalker too. I like the concept of games taking shape like that.

A must play for me.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 25, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Alas! The female population isn't too strong out here. I haven't seen a single lady in this game so far.



In the IGN Video Review, they show a female buddy (the friends) and that is the ONLY female character in the game AFAIK.



quan chi said:


> please dont call the first game a master piece even though it was a hit.
> i think the original was a mixture of doom3(though i have not played it)the monsters poping up.f.e.a.r and hitman.
> 
> though it was good but not very good.
> ...



Dude, not offending you but if you dont like a game then it dosen't mean that the game is not good.

@All

NVIDIA has released new 180.43 BETA drivers specially for FC2. It increases 20-25% performance in FC2.


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 25, 2008)

allwyndlima 
*Can u check with dx9 mode,,
On mine Dx9 mode is struggling it gives only 35 FPS whereas in Dx 10 same settings it gives 50FPS*


----------



## desiibond (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey guys

Do you think I can play it without hiccups on my rig?

Athlon 64 3000+ 2.3GHz
2gig ddr 400
Sapphire HD2600XT
Dell 198WFP 1400x900


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> allwyndlima
> *Can u check with dx9 mode,,
> On mine Dx9 mode is struggling it gives only 35 FPS whereas in Dx 10 same settings it gives 50FPS*


I only have DX9 mode since I'm running on XP 32-bit. The frames are very stable with the settings I mentioned above. It hovers around 55-60Fps on most occasions. What setting are you playing on? 

@Jack: I have only met Qurbani Singh till now & completed all his missions. No signs of that female buddy yet. May be she drops in a bit late.

@Bond: It should work with medium settings I suppose.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 25, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Alas! The female population isn't too strong out here. I haven't seen a single lady in this game so far.



LOL. They are all gay.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 25, 2008)

@allwynindia, thanks for the info. 

What is the price of Far Cry2 in India (for PC)


----------



## quan chi (Oct 25, 2008)

Jack Carvar said:


> In the IGN Video Review, they show a female buddy (the friends) and that is the ONLY female character in the game AFAIK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true enough i didnt said that everyone must consider it as the same. i only expressed my view.and btw please read my last comment also i never said it is not good.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 25, 2008)

^Fair enough...everone has the right to express themselves. You did nothing wrong my friend .


----------



## quan chi (Oct 25, 2008)

Jack Carvar said:


> ^Fair enough...everone has the right to express themselves. You did nothing wrong my friend .



btw how its avilable in india.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 25, 2008)

quan chi said:


> btw how its avilable in india.



*cough* torrent *cough*.....enough said and coughed


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2008)

does FC2 have full day and night transitions???


----------



## skippednote (Oct 25, 2008)

^^
yup


----------



## codename_romeo (Oct 25, 2008)

one hell of an awesome game.......... 
except for the story line everything is as promised.......


----------



## asingh (Oct 25, 2008)

Whats the installation footprint..?


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 25, 2008)

^


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 25, 2008)

asigh said:


> Whats the installation footprint..?


3.16GB


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 25, 2008)

oh......lolz, he asked for the installer size  . Yup, its 3.16GB plus 24kB of [cough]. And ya, make sure you got 2GB or more space free in C: (or main Windows) drive as there are gonna be HUGE ammount of saves. 14% into the game and I have 300mB of saves :O:O


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 25, 2008)

Well I played the game for only couple of hours but the my comments regarding the game this far is, bladder full of hot air!
I mean besides looking pretty, it doesn't do anything else more spectacularly, I mean I haven't seen even a single live animal in the game,surrounding looks awesome but nothing more than that and the player's sprint speed, come on I can run faster than that considering the fact that I weigh over a ton.
Well I seriously hope this game turns me into a believer as it progresses.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2008)

lol...with a backpack of over 8 kilos can you run that fast ?
And yeah this game is barebone, lookout for more experiments with duniya engine.

Its meant to be played cool, in a real explorer spirit. Such games take time to build up the fascination, do some crazy things to spice it up. Beside there are chicks too as compared to stalker


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Well I played the game for only couple of hours but the my comments regarding the game this far is, bladder full of hot air!
> I mean besides looking pretty, it doesn't do anything else more spectacularly, I mean I haven't seen even a single live animal in the game,surrounding looks awesome but nothing more than that and the player's sprint speed, come on I can run faster than that considering the fact that I weigh over a ton.
> Well I seriously hope this game turns me into a believer as it progresses.



I killed 3 zebras till now .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 26, 2008)

Killed 4 Zebras, 2 Rhinoceroses & 3 Deers. Accidentally of course.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2008)

I killed mutant dogs and boars till now...lolz


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

I killed with flame thrower.....lolz


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2008)

^^What was left of burned corpse ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2008)

Quarbani Singh is Kingggg 
*img225.imageshack.us/img225/1640/singhfx2.jpg
*img225.imageshack.us/img225/singhfx2.jpg/1/w691.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 26, 2008)

^^
Nice!


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

Yup! I am playing with Quarbani Singh.....lolz


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah i knew it has some sardar...lolz
A nice high res pic is on IGN


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 26, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> I only have DX9 mode since I'm running on XP 32-bit. The frames are very stable with the settings I mentioned above. It hovers around 55-60Fps on most occasions. What setting are you playing on?



*On Dx10 Overall Quality set to Ultra high with no AA (1024x768)
I get 50 FPS

**On Dx9 Overall Quality set to Ultra high with no AA (1024x768)
I get only 35 FPS

It is supposed to give more FPS in Dx9 mode but mine seems to be Vice-versa

Checked Dx9 mode both Vista64bit SP1 and also Xp SP3 
Vista gives 35 FPS
XP gives 33 FPS

I am using AMD hotfix driver for farcry but haven't checked it without hotfix in dx9 mode but on dx10 mode I tried with hot fix and without by which performance increased by 8% with hotfix
*


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 26, 2008)

Well these are the settings I playing the game at and I'm getting 60+ FPS 

```
BODY{font:x-small 'Verdana';margin-right:1.5em} .c{cursor:hand} .b{color:red;font-family:'Courier New';font-weight:bold;text-decoration:none} .e{margin-left:1em;text-indent:-1em;margin-right:1em} .k{margin-left:1em;text-indent:-1em;margin-right:1em} .t{color:#990000} .xt{color:#990099} .ns{color:red} .dt{color:green} .m{color:blue} .tx{font-weight:bold} .db{text-indent:0px;margin-left:1em;margin-top:0px;margin-bottom:0px;padding-left:.3em;border-left:1px solid #CCCCCC;font:small Courier} .di{font:small Courier} .d{color:blue} .pi{color:blue} .cb{text-indent:0px;margin-left:1em;margin-top:0px;margin-bottom:0px;padding-left:.3em;font:small Courier;color:#888888} .ci{font:small Courier;color:#888888} PRE{margin:0px;display:inline} [URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/#"]-[/URL] <BenchmarkProject version="[B]1[/B]">
   [URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/#"]-[/URL] <BenchmarkRuns>
   [URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/#"]-[/URL] <BenchmarkRun>
   [URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/#"]-[/URL] <GeneralSettings name="[B]Run 1[/B]"  loops="[B]3[/B]"  demoName="[B]Ranch Long[/B]" fixedFramerate="[B]0[/B]"  disableAI="[B]0[/B]">
     <Description />  

   </GeneralSettings>


  [URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/#"]-[/URL] <RenderSettings resolution="[B]1360x768 (60Hz)[/B]"  aa="[B]2x[/B]"  windowed="[B]0[/B]" vsync="[B]1[/B]" d3d10="[B]1[/B]">
     <RenderQualityConfig configQuality="[B]optimal[/B]" VegetationQuality="[B]veryhigh[/B]"  WaterQuality="[B]veryhigh[/B]" TerrainQuality="[B]veryhigh[/B]"  GeometryQuality="[B]veryhigh[/B]" PostFxQuality="[B]high[/B]"  TextureResolutionQuality="[B]veryhigh[/B]" ShadowQuality="[B]veryhigh[/B]"  AmbientQuality="[B]high[/B]" Hdr="[B]1[/B]" Bloom="[B]1[/B]" /> 

    <RenderQualityConfigd3d10 configQuality="[B]high[/B]" VegetationQuality="[B]high[/B]"  WaterQuality="[B]high[/B]" TerrainQuality="[B]high[/B]" GeometryQuality="[B]high[/B]"  PostFxQuality="[B]high[/B]" TextureResolutionQuality="[B]high[/B]"  ShadowQuality="[B]high[/B]" AmbientQuality="[B]high[/B]" Hdr="[B]1[/B]" Bloom="[B]1[/B]" />  

   </RenderSettings>


    <PerformanceSettings Fire="[B]high[/B]" Physics="[B]high[/B]" RealTrees="[B]high[/B]" />  

  [URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/#"]-[/URL] <MiscSettings>
     <AdditionalCommandLine /> 

   </MiscSettings>


   </BenchmarkRun>


   </BenchmarkRuns>


   </BenchmarkProject>
```


----------



## go4saket (Oct 26, 2008)

Guys, I am on Windows XP SP3 DirectX 9 with 8600 GT GFX. I heard that we need DirectX 10 for FarCry 2. Is this true? DirectX 10 means to play this game, I will have to install Vista or is it still possible in XP.

Moreover, how can one check how many FPS are we getting?


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2008)

Use fraps or there are some console command for some games to display FPS


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 26, 2008)

go4saket said:


> Guys, I am on Windows XP SP3 DirectX 9 with 8600 GT GFX. I heard that we need DirectX 10 for FarCry 2. Is this true? DirectX 10 means to play this game, I will have to install Vista or is it still possible in XP.




DX10 is a mode for the game which can be achieved on if you have Vista OS. The game is backward compatible with DX9 as well just like every other game. Infact I'm currently playing this on XP 32-bit OS. So no it's not mandatory to install Vista. 

@Panda: Dude a simple FRAPS screenshot of your display settings would have been much easier to look at rather than that whole game analysis you posted.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

^^Whos Panda ?? 

@go4saket

DX9 works too. I am playing on XP SP2 32Bit like allwyndlima.

PS :- Why not make this the official FC2 thread ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 26, 2008)

> ^^Whos Panda ??


Plasma Snake.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

lolz....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 26, 2008)

Well what can I do dudes, I'm a programmer by nature.


----------



## go4saket (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, then whats wrong with my system. It just doesnt run on my system...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 26, 2008)

Error report? What exactly happens?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2008)

WOW!!!

what a game!

silky smooth on a m8600gs , superb gfx.

forgot to install fraps, will post some screens 2morow.

btw, did you guys shoot the rpg at sky?

shoot over your head


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 26, 2008)

Played the game for quiet a while and discovered 21 diamonds points out of 221.


----------



## asingh (Oct 26, 2008)

Reading all the above posts...this game seems a good buy..!..Will get it soon.

1. Is scaling well -- and not bleeding the hell out of our systems.
2. Does not take too much HDD space after installation (someone mentioned ~2.5 GB)..which is good. Crysis and Far Cry used to take up huge volumes.
3. Seems interactive, with ~25-30 hours of Sandbox play.
4. Seem to have followed the principal of "immersion" (though some might disagree). 

I still yet have to play this game, but this is what I can "gauge", after reading all the above posts..!

Thanks to all, keep the reviews going..!


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 26, 2008)

asigh said:


> Reading all the above posts...this game seems a good buy..!..Will get it soon.
> 
> 1. Is scaling well -- and not bleeding the hell out of our systems.
> 2. Does not take too much HDD space after installation (someone mentioned ~2.5 GB)..which is good. Crysis and Far Cry used to take up huge volumes.
> ...




1.Yes, well optimized game. My HD4850 pumps ~60FPS at high settings with AA on)
2.If you compare with crysis, FC2 takes only 3.15GB (not 2.5GB) HDD space.
3. Very good sandbox type game. GTA lovers will feel comfortable.
4. I agree. 

You can play many times when you'll get the game. This is why I liked this game more than Crysis duo. From third time onwards I felt repetitive game play in Crysis (and warhead).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey what the hell do I do when my player gets a malaria attack?H key doesn't work and my player  dies everytime.
BTW the game is awesome!


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

^lolz... You need to go get medicine. There is some mission for it. You have to goto the Underground HQ in Pala and ask the Priest there for medicine .

------

I almost like all genres. I dont generally categorize games. See i love Oblivion, Witcher and Fallout games (which are RPG) but hate Mass Effect and FF ...so no-one can call me an adapt RPG player. I like AOE and CoH (which are RTS) but dislike CnC. I love almost all shooter games and platformer games. In short, I dont mind games being Hybrid genre but they should be fun and that is what FC2 is.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Hey what the hell do I do when my player gets a malaria attack?H key doesn't work and my player  dies everytime.
> BTW the game is awesome!




you've to find a source for medicine.

------
i just met a "priest", he is the current source for medicine


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 26, 2008)

Well i have to point out that this game has a keyboard control bug.If the keys assigned by you do not work press the default key assigned by the game.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 26, 2008)

Where is the fukking priest?I would die till I reach him!

With my 8800GTS 512,all settings to very high,8X AA,no Vsync,the game is giving 40 FPS average.Is that OK?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2008)

^ go inside the restricted zone & find the church. dont shoot tho,


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 26, 2008)

But the player dies before I reach there


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Where is the fukking priest?I would die till I reach him!
> 
> With my 8800GTS 512,all settings to very high,8X AA,no Vsync,the game is giving 40 FPS average.Is that OK?



u shud be getting 400FPS.

Something's wrong.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 26, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Where is the fukking priest?I would die till I reach him!
> 
> With my 8800GTS 512,all settings to very high,8X AA,no Vsync,the game is giving 40 FPS average.Is that OK?



thats more than enough


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2008)

OMG, on my HD2600XT, the game is super smooth. That's a terrific job by Ubisoft and 1000 times better job over ****ing morons at Crytek.

It looks lot lot better than crysis and am able to play this game without any hiccup at all and that too at 1440x900 resoution.

PS: Am already loving this game. It's night out today.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 26, 2008)

Man this game is taking over me!!!
Here are some screenies.1280*1024(Sorry me poor lad got only a 17" LCD),Ultra high,Full AA,No Vsync.



*img356.imageshack.us/img356/2004/farcry22008102621052990yd6.th.jpg
Malaria!!!!!!!

*img360.imageshack.us/img360/3774/farcry22008102621055735bj9.th.jpg
Getting severe.

*img395.imageshack.us/img395/251/farcry22008102621462171uf3.th.jpg
6 in the morning *Yawn*

*img444.imageshack.us/img444/7090/farcry22008102621572587zh0.th.jpg
Chotu gaadi thik kar


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2008)

True. This is the game to play right now.


----------



## mayanksharma (Oct 26, 2008)

awesome screens! 
ok, how will the game fair with 8600GT? 
I mean, it doesnt have to..!  However, will i be able to play FC2 with this card at all?


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

^^Al High, no AA <1440x900 res. with 35FPS avg.


----------



## asingh (Oct 27, 2008)

Gosh..reading all the posts..now my mouth is watering..I am out of Delhi as of now. Now I feel like changing, my ticket, to get back home fast..and install FC2....!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 27, 2008)

23% through the game right now. Stopped for a bit & took over Dead Space.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 27, 2008)

Me just 8% but want to know something, after meeting the priest for the first time, when I go back again he's not there. Can't we stock up on our Malaria meds? I also noticed that if you have a map opened up while driving a vehicle and have it in detailed mode, so if u go off it, the next map comes after a while(5-6seconds) and all along the game HANGS!


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2008)

Guys, I just couldn't find a way to enter the church. There is no open door to enter the church. Please help.

Got it finally. Thanks.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 27, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Me just 8% but want to know something, after meeting the priest for the first time, when I go back again he's not there. Can't we stock up on our Malaria meds? I also noticed that if you have a map opened up while driving a vehicle and have it in detailed mode, so if u go off it, the next map comes after a while(5-6seconds) and all along the game HANGS!



Actually there are not fixed number of pills. The game is scripted so that when you reach x% of game, your player will run out of pills and you will need to go back. Amd the disease wears off, so IMO at 50%, ur player will be cured.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 27, 2008)

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/159/farcry22008102712291887bs3.th.jpg
Sea voyage 


*img261.imageshack.us/img261/8086/farcry22008102712341701ki2.th.jpg
The guy can swim!

Played for 4-5 hours,roaming in the area,capturing safehouses and guard posts,done with 8% of the game.No plans of playing any other game.Addicted to this one!!


----------



## go4saket (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a problem... Whenever I take/use any of the installed gun (LMV or something), it takes the gun without any problem but then doesnt leave the gun at all. How can I leave the gun so that I can move ahead.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone with ATI card facing game crash problem. The game is closing itself sometimes on my PC. 

Applied the Far Cry 2 patch released by ATI already but no luck.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 27, 2008)

Me Too, dunno what's causing it. Waiting for a patch from the Developers side.
My Malaria meds have run out, where to get the refill? First time I got from Priest, now he is not in the Church, where to get the meds?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 27, 2008)

^^
Maybe talking to buddies will help.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 27, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Anyone with ATI card facing game crash problem. The game is closing itself sometimes on my PC.
> 
> Applied the Far Cry 2 patch released by ATI already but no luck.


Zero crashes till now. Using Catalyst 8.10. But People on GameFAQS board have a full thread running for it & they have similar crashing experience. It happens for some after an hour in the game.

@Plasma: The only place where you'll get the malaria meds is with the Priest at Pala. If you're totally out of meds pills & can't reach the priest in time then you'll need to reloads some earlier quick save & then head off to the priest before time runs out. He will give you a mission to deliver a few documents & once you complete it, you'll have your next dosage.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 27, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Anyone with ATI card facing game crash problem. The game is closing itself sometimes on my PC.
> 
> Applied the Far Cry 2 patch released by ATI already but no luck.




When this is happening? I've ATi card but yet to face a crash.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 27, 2008)

After a few hours of Game, it crashes. Dunno Y?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 27, 2008)

Nvidia-The way it's meant to be played


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 27, 2008)

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/FarCry2_bar.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/FarCry2_bed.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/FarCry2_bridge.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/FarCry2_kaamchor.jpg

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/FarCry2_desert.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/FarCry2_dude.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/FarCry2_fire.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/FarCry2_fire2.jpg

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/FarCry2_game_data.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/FarCry2_jungle.jpg

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/FarCry2_reapir.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/FarCry2_sunrise.jpg
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/FarCry2_watch.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/FarCry2_zebra.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 27, 2008)

why do the AI keep shooting the player. at every check post, they open fire.
gets irritating.

they put sooo much of realism but forgot about Tyres. all tyres are bullet proof


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> When this is happening? I've ATi card but yet to face a crash.



yep. after 40-45 minutes of gaming it happens.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 27, 2008)

^every 45mins?
then maybe some h/w heating issue?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2008)

I think so. have to unlock the fan speed from 30%. Will set it to 70% and try.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 27, 2008)

No crashes till now folks...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 28, 2008)

My fan speed is Dynamic, I can actually hear it speeding up under load and throttling under idle conditions all during the gameplay!


----------



## mayanksharma (Oct 28, 2008)

Jack Carvar said:


> ^^Al High, no AA <1440x900 res. with 35FPS avg.


35FPS@1024x768 resolution sounds really CooL! 
Thanx man. Btw, where are the stats taken from..?


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 28, 2008)

It seems older ATi cards are facing heat issues. You guys should unlock and tweak fan speed settings.

I'm unable to reproduce the scenario in my latest ATi card (BIOS after July 31-2008).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2008)

Jack Carvar said:


> No crashes till now folks...


Coz you are using nVidia GPU n00b!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm using an ATI card & no crashes for me so far. Infact mine heats up till 102 degrees but still nothing.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> 35FPS@1024x768 resolution sounds really CooL!
> Thanx man. Btw, where are the stats taken from..?



GameFAQS and GameSpot ppl exchanging there views .



Sunny1211993 said:


> Coz you are using nVidia GPU n00b!



Actually u r the n00b.... not me! Starting a flame war.

@ALL :- please dont start with an ATi vs NVIDIA flame war.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Actually u r the n00b.... not me! Starting a flame war.


I was replying to Jack Carvar you 1d10t and I meant no offecnce.Was just joking!Now shut up and think before you spam.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I was replying to Jack Carvar you 1d10t and I meant no offecnce.Was just joking!Now shut up and think before you spam.



Jack Carvar will not be posting anymore. I will be replying in his place .


----------



## skippednote (Oct 28, 2008)

> I was replying to Jack Carvar you 1d10t and I meant no offecnce.Was just joking!Now shut up and think before you spam.



KPower Mania Should i tell him that *******


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2008)

lool


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wah bhai Galiyan bhi do Aur kaho bhi ki *no offence*
Aur yes dubbposting kab se suru ho gai.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

lmao. Ok ok, get back to the topic. Jack Carver has started this thread for some reason!!

I love this game man.

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sh/type/2/paranj.png


----------



## skippednote (Oct 28, 2008)

Ya ya mr jack carvar must have something in mind....!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh Bhai Jack(ass) Carvar and K Power Mania is same guy suffering from Multiple Personality Disorder!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

^^Can be...


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 28, 2008)

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Screenshot0000-20081028115223.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Screenshot0001-20081028115224.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Screenshot0002-20081028115224.jpg

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Screenshot0003-20081028115224.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Screenshot0004-20081028115225.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Screenshot0005-20081028115225.jpg

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Screenshot0006-20081028115226.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Screenshot0007-20081028115226.jpg
--------

i'm really pissed off with those noobs (AI) . so irritating


----------



## shantanu (Oct 29, 2008)

Kpower mania - want some ban ???

jack carver ?? why not jack bauer


----------



## hellgate (Oct 29, 2008)

i'm also not facing any crashes with this games on my card.running catalyst 8.10+ FC2 hotfix.
getting 65+ avg fps with Ultra High settings,No AA @1440x900


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

ATi crashes and NVIDIA dosent.... this is crap. Even people with NVIDIA cards are facing problems. Go checkout some CNET forums !


----------



## desiibond (Oct 29, 2008)

Brought down resolution to 1280x600 and it worked. no crashes at all now and have set all setting to max except the reso and am getting 25fps frame rate.


----------



## x3060 (Oct 29, 2008)

why dont u check out the walkthrough from gamefqs.com


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 29, 2008)

^Because there isn't one right now. It's been less than a week since it has released & writing a walkthrough for such a long game will take some time.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ yes man. It's a really long game. Played in patches for 2 days and finished 24% till now. But am enjoying every bit of this. Truly awesome stuff. Full marks to Ubisoft.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 29, 2008)

i always cut the check posts, like cutting corner.
i take me carro off-road to avoid the retard AI

btw, the desktop's index... is 3.7,  but laptop's is 4.8
*img522.imageshack.us/img522/9201/fc2indexct1.th.jpg*img522.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2008)

^^Some AI glitches are bound to happen in open world game, it's not simple to make a near perfect AI in this situation.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 29, 2008)

Will this game work on my laptops igp nvdia 7000m.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 29, 2008)

Well Checkout mine too!
*img385.imageshack.us/img385/4697/sysrateyi5.th.jpg*img385.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## skippednote (Oct 29, 2008)

^^
nice
Mine is just 4.0


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Will this game work on my laptops igp nvdia 7000m.



hmm... I dont think so.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2008)

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/7825/78407874zx1.th.jpg*img512.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
Mine!!


----------



## desiibond (Oct 29, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Will this game work on my laptops igp nvdia 7000m.



may be. by setting resolution to 640x480, all visuals to low, it may run.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey guys, post your ingame statistics. Here's mine :-

*img529.imageshack.us/img529/6648/farcry22008102912141412cj9.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's mine:

Game Completed: 20%
Main Missions done: 8/33
Buddy missions done: 4/12
Side Missions done: 4/40
Underground missions done: 2
Buddies met: 4
Buddies Deceased: 0
Buddies abandoned:1
Buddy rescues:2
Best Buddy: Flora Guillen
Diamonds Found: 94
Current Diamonds: 80
Weapons Bought: 2
Accuracy upgrades bought: 
Reliability upgrades bought: 
Total shots fired: 4508
Accuracy: 19%
Total time played: 9:05:44 
Total game days:4 
Distance walked:33km
Distance driven:62km
Distance swam:510m


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok, I have one question..... what is this and what does it do ? It pops in AC too!

*img530.imageshack.us/img530/830/47649779rg0.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 29, 2008)

^Dude post thumbnails. It would be easier that way. It ruins the whole page reading format. BTW the screen that you have posted is for Ubisoft's auto update checker. This tool usually runs at the beginning of every Ubisoft title to check if there are any new updates available from the parent site & download it. It will download only if there is an internet connection present. Else you can manually terminate it as well.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ok thanks and sorry.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 29, 2008)

[Edited]


----------



## skippednote (Oct 29, 2008)

It need atleast 8.5 gig free space


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 29, 2008)

Chirag said:


> I am extracting Farcry2 at the moment. How much space does it need? I got 6 gb free and still it gets stuck in the middle and says want more space. :\


3.5GB tops.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 29, 2008)

is 3.5 gig extacted or installation files size


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 29, 2008)

Both are pretty much the same.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 29, 2008)

guys, ask all those "queries" at the "source forum/site...". not here


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

The best sniper but it is pretty loud and expensive ! :-

*img258.imageshack.us/img258/4150/farcry22008102915272687fr6.jpg

That is what you get for giving me an expensive car  :-

*img370.imageshack.us/img370/386/farcry22008102915373983ot9.jpg


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 29, 2008)

^^Gujju Bhai, I've done 20% of game and Rep level is 2. When do I get to unlock these badass weapons?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 29, 2008)

Try getting some mission from the arms dealer & they will provide you with some arsenal. You get more weapons as you keep progressing through the main missions. Wait till you get to Act 2 after which the weapons really start to beef up. I am almost 68% through the game.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 29, 2008)

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/fc2.JPG
i get this msg every time i start the game

what to do, HP hasnt released any update since march

really good game, Crysis should have been like this


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 29, 2008)

Details about your hardware would be helpful.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 29, 2008)

HP Pavilion dv9704TX Notebook PC -  Product Specifications

NVIDIA GeForce m8600gs Video Driver (3-2008)

lazy HP


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 29, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/fc2.JPG
> i get this msg every time i start the game
> 
> what to do, HP hasnt released any update since march
> ...




Dialog box itself states what to do - update your driver. Since you have nvidia chip, get updated driver from nvidia site. Why wait for HP???


----------



## desiibond (Oct 29, 2008)

ah. finished 50% of the game. What an addicting game this eat. Going to eat away another two evenings of mine.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

Yup, an addictive game!


----------



## skippednote (Oct 29, 2008)

Ah....my fate and lappy .. Both of em suck big time.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 29, 2008)

Nearly 81% through it. Almost nearing it's completion. Finally got the grenade launcher.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/25247_qohoq/Screenshot0011.JPG


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 30, 2008)

Game is good but wonder why Ubisoft guys neglected the thing that game is all about 5 minutes of Mission and then 15mins of traveling through landscape at snail pace to a safe house or next mission location, not to forget getting ur ar$e toll tagged at every checkpoint.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 30, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Game is good but wonder why Ubisoft guys neglected the thing that game is all about 5 minutes of Mission and then 15mins of traveling through landscape at snail pace to a safe house or next mission location, *not to forget getting ur ar$e toll tagged at every checkpoint.*



true, i thought , as i just started the game, missions might get tougher & longer in later stages
but from start to current 20-30% stage, missions are all the same, small, only the travelling part is more. luckily the bus servicw is there

*i thought i was the only one facing those retards, every time i pass thru 'em*

i got run over once, damn, just one hit & dead.

btw, about animals, even if the cars' door touches them slightly, they DIE
late night driving - a deer was in the centre of the road, tried to dodge it, braked (super duper power brakes), the buggy hit it sooo slightly & the deer died
i like this physics, its fun to kill those retard AI's with a slight hit


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 30, 2008)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i like this physics, its fun to kill those retard AI's with a slight hit


ROFLMAO..


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2008)

double lol...fragile animals. Handle with care


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> i like this physics, its fun to kill those retard AI's with a slight hit


Suddenly  I remember GTA. Even when I ran over a pedestrian using tank he was still in one piece and walking normally...lolz


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 30, 2008)

^^lol @ur sig....


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 30, 2008)

*[spoiler question]*
is it possible to save our friends at Mike's Bar?
[/*spoiler question*]

see this 28sec clip
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2GCNaGS1_Y
feather touch & DIE stupid AI physics 
LMAO


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *[spoiler question]*
> is it possible to save our friends at Mike's Bar?
> [/*spoiler question*]
> 
> ...



*[spoiler answer]
NO
*[/*spoiler answer]*

that video was extremely funny


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 30, 2008)

desiibond said:


> *[spoiler answer]
> NO
> *[/*spoiler answer]*
> 
> that video was extremely funny


thanks, saved the game before, after mission
now, lets see whats in bag if i go to church.


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^lol @ur sig....


one of the dialog from Bandits  in Clear Sky

snipped..lol. It wasn't that inappropriate :/


----------



## skippednote (Oct 30, 2008)

^^

lolz


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> see this 28sec clip
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2GCNaGS1_Y
> feather touch & DIE stupid AI physics
> LMAO


Lol...that was epic kill 

Either body should be in motion to make a kill . How could devs be so stupid...lol


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

coz the game is between men

developers wanted to add some fun to the game. that's why the animals


----------



## skippednote (Oct 30, 2008)

seems there was a Zebra ghost in the Car....lolz


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2008)

desiibond said:


> coz the game is between men
> 
> developers wanted to add some fun to the game. that's why the animals


Whole food chain is screwed up, where are lions and tigers. The predators.
Where are Hyenas ?

I still havent played this game so cant comment more. But getting killed by just touching the vehicle is blasphemy


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 30, 2008)

^^^ Don't get ur $hite mixed up, u r playing Farcry 2 on PC not Afrika of PS3  
If u think Zebras are super soft then try to Machete a Cock at Cattle Xing. Get ready to meet the Titanium tough Cock Puncher!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 30, 2008)

Done. Just completed the whole game. Pretty good & must admit that it was somewhat fun towards the end. The AI in the entire game was retarded as hell. If they ever & I mean EVER plan to make a Far Cry 3 then better beef them up.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 30, 2008)

I think its no use to discuss the buggy ai as it is something impossible to remove to the game


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

finished 60% and still the story is same. drive around and do missions that are downright easy and every now and then get medicine. Got bored now!!!


----------



## Devrath_ND (Oct 30, 2008)

my config is in my signature. i have xfx 8600 GT. will it run and at what settings


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

yes. you can play it on 1280x800 resolution


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 30, 2008)

@desiibond,yeah it's repetitive.I'm looking for some other games now.
Got Quantam Of Solace and SM Web Of shadows.Will try it out Quantam Of Solace shortly.
Spiderman Web Of Shadows is,undoubtedly,the best spidey game out there.Go grab it for some web swinging fun


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 30, 2008)

^^The game sux on PSP .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 30, 2008)

It rocks on PCI played it's demo on PS3 ton PSP it's 2D.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @desiibond,yeah it's repetitive.I'm looking for some other games now.
> Got Quantam Of Solace and SM Web Of shadows.Will try it out Quantam Of Solace shortly.
> Spiderman Web Of Shadows is,undoubtedly,the best spidey game out there.Go grab it for some web swinging fun


am actually thinking of getting CoD4 and stalker.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 30, 2008)

Get STALKER, Clear Sky,got some good graphics and nice gameplay/
Harvik and party will be starting the online CoD4 server shortly,it'll be fun!


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 31, 2008)

DLing Spiderman Web Of Shadows .. And hope its good .


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 31, 2008)

This game is more like stalker.No fun.Just guns.

What I like in this game:
1)Brilliant graphics.
2)Scalability.
3)Huge and varied map.
4)Realistic and authentic design.
5)Fun Fighting.
6)Explosion and Fire is the best I have seen.

And now what I hate:
1)Stupid and the worst AI I have seen in Next Gen games.
2)Just as someone said in this thread 5 mins shooting and 15mins driving.
3)Everyone except us and a few buddies are our enemies.And they wud do whatever they can to interrupt our long journey and if u try to ignore their road blocks they will just blow our car away.making u walk for half an hour.
4)WTH happened to the civillians.I know this is a war zone and all.But I have heard there are civillians in Kargil and Siachin.

Allthough annoyances are outnumbered compared to + points,they are so bugging that they will force u leave the game as i did.


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2008)

^^lol dont compare stalker to Farcry 2, except for open world everything is different.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

I am 62% and I have 1.02GB of saves already...lolz


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 31, 2008)

What disappointed me the most was the storyline. The end was F'd up & you wouldn't have a clue what happened. All this running & fussing around for this end. Very disappointing.


----------



## Crysis900 (Oct 31, 2008)

What kinna game is stalker? Which one is better shadow of chernobly or day light.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2008)

33% in the game and I am forcing myself to play in the hope of something interesting


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2008)

Crysis900 said:


> What kinna game is stalker? Which one is better shadow of chernobly or day light.


what is day light ? 

If you are talking about Clear Sky the prequel to this game and 2nd in installment then its quite different from Shadow of Chernobyl.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 33% in the game and I am forcing myself to play in the hope of something interesting




The only interesting urn in when the games finishes 50%.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

can anybody gimme a save at 84/85% ? I would be grateful. Deleted them as I was trying to free up space on C: drive.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2008)

Does anybody see a similar pattern in Assassin's Creed and FC2?2 games having massive potential marred by similar missions and repetitive gameplay which makes them downright boring and both developed by Ubisoft Montreal
I hope they don't ruin Prince of Persia with such boring gameplay.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

^^Looks like u are visiting the GSpot/GFaqs forums regularly too .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 31, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Does anybody see a similar pattern in Assassin's Creed and FC2?2 games having massive potential marred by similar missions and repetitive gameplay which makes them downright boring and both developed by Ubisoft Montreal
> I hope they don't ruin Prince of Persia with such boring gameplay.


Assassin's Creed atleast featured a good storyline but this game didn't seem to focus anything about it. Creed had an excellent voice over artists but FC2's voice overs seemed like they trying to perform Shankar Mahadevan's Breathless mode of dialogues. They were so blazing fast. No breaks, no emotion, no nothing. It was downright pathetic.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2008)

Now, after playing it a lot, how much will you guys rate it. 

I will rate it 6.5/10

Pathetic storyline took the interest away


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 31, 2008)

I have completed it & I'd give it a 8/10.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

Somebpdy plz. gimme saves .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 31, 2008)

I have cleared out most of my quick saves so the only one remaining is towards the end. *checks game again*

Yes it's at 96%. Dam these saves take up a lot of space.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

ok gimme 96% then.... Anyways, I was 85 .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 31, 2008)

Just to notify you that it's with all of the missions completed & only with the last one remaining. I don't think you would possibly be interested in it. But let me know if you still need it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

^^Ok, then. I will get it from someone else as I had a lot of Assassin Missions remaining .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Looks like u are visiting the GSpot/GFaqs forums regularly too .


 Not really.I hang out on steam forums 
But I am not surprised that other people agree on this point too.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 1, 2008)

yup, audio is boring, even nfs mw had more voice overs (cop radiio).
they keep repaetingthe same aduido over & over again. "i dont wanna die, i dont wanna die, i dont wanna die, i wanna go home. ahhhhhhh"  

damn. i have to waste so much ammo coz these retard AI.
i liked Crysis & Warhead more, that jungle was a lot better than this, cars were better.

what realism this game has?  that picking out bullet thing?
waste of time

btw, FC2 cud have used euphoria AI physics engine. that wud have added much more rea;ity.

i feel gta4 will have more realism


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> i feel gta4 will have more realism


lolucrazy?


----------



## skippednote (Nov 1, 2008)

Ubisoft still hasn't  learn't from its earlier game to make a complete bug free game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 1, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> btw, FC2 cud have used euphoria AI physics engine. that wud have added much more rea;ity.


Which game uses this engine?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2008)

^gta4

@t159, seriously. i mean it.

the cars have more damage, physics, , tyres pop.......
you can push a ai ped in it, you can *PUNCH*


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

^


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> ^gta4
> 
> @t159, seriously. i mean it.
> 
> ...


guess you might want to see this one 
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=AdUDUA7M2lM


----------



## go4saket (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a problem... Whenever I take/use any of the installed gun (LMV or something), it takes the gun without any problem but then doesnt leave the gun at all. How can I leave the gun so that I can move ahead.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 3, 2008)

Today on my way to college, I was listening to "Barra Barra" the song featured in earlier Farcry 2 promo and it reminded me of both Farcry 2 and Black Hawk Down, in whos OST it is present. So i realised few things about FC2 wwhich i want to share with u guys and if possible mail 'em to the devs of the game too.


The concept of game is taken off from various Holly wood flicks thus making the whole concept dull and half-baked. If u r lifting off "The Jackal" from the movie "The Jackal" then atleast give us more interaction with the character, WTF are those Jackal tapes finding which is like lookin' for a needle in a haystack.
If u show that player is being paid in Blood diamonds then where the F are the diamond mines?
Where the hell are the child soldiers?
Where the hell are the civillians?
Animal life needs more variety, what the F happened, did Lions and Cheetah became so endangered that even putting them in a game was a problem?
In one mission we are tasked with destruction of APR propoganda radio vehicle. Y the hell didn't they include actual propganda radio from both the sides, thus allowing us to tune into them while driving at snail pace in the bland Africa of theirs. Could have included some rap or folk African songs in the radio to provide authenticity to it
Y the hell do both sides toll tag player's @r$e even if he is workin for the one side?
I just think Farcry 2 needs a lot of polishing and Ubi$oft released it before it was completely cooked off! 
​


----------



## ionicsachin (Nov 3, 2008)

FarCry + S.T.A.L.K.E.R. like features = Far Cry 2


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2008)

^^lolucrazy?
Farcry 2 is barebone.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2008)

@t159, that gta4 vid. c'mon its GTA

all i said was fc2 shud use advanced ai engine like Euphoria, this way not only those retard AI's wud do something other than just shooting "paul's/whoever's" arse, but animals wud put up a fight, rather than  die like that

i still rofl at that animal ai video LOOOOOL
[vid link = *www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2GCNaGS1_Y ]


----------



## ionicsachin (Nov 3, 2008)

@T15

just kiddin man.....

^^The AI is not at all good, the enemies all attack at once, and they all get informed abt up iiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmeeeeeediately as one sees... and sometimes even if u stand infront of them they ll be lookin for us


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

^^Ya lolz. Seems like UbiSoft guys are best AI .


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok, I didn't like Far Cry 2 too much. 
To me it's over hyped. I've not completed the game and uninstalled it after playing about 8 hours.
I did like Crysis better than this. This is why I didn't like FC2.

*environment*
FC2 has 30 (or 50?) sq. km open world and every inch of it looks same. OTOH, Crysis, despite based on a single island event - has different locations in almost every level.

*Game story - WTF this is an Action game.*
FPS games has nothing to offer in game play except action. If you get any long & rigid story (like, FC1, crysis, GoW etc.) - that is simply value for the money. Generally FPS games are linear in nature - so can't complain about game play or story. FC2 has simplest story in recent year's action games. Find & kill The jackal.

*Action Graphics & Multiplay - thats all about Action genre*
It's the action & graphics & weapons - that holds the key for single player FPS. Multi play is the another key area for FPS games (UT, Q3Arena etc).

*What FC2 fails?* - it fails to provide players a good amount of action. 50% of FC2 is spent in vehicle, 20% in walking, 10% managing inventory/repairing, 10% in dialog & 10% is in action. C'mon Ubisoft - do you think People will pay $60 for this crap? 

It has 9 playable characters but not a single character has some unique value to play with. Every time you'll be repeating yourself.

*How many players will be buying games JUST ONLY for stunning graphics?* (I agree that FC2 graphics is awesome and good competitor of Crysis series. )
It's better to watch NatGeo or Discovery channel in 40" LCD TV.

FC2 isn't a bad game but it's not a $60 value game.
No matter how much score can IGN or Gamespot gives it, FC2 didn't do justice to the franchise.
Those who buy originals and don't play online, should stay away from this hyped game.

PS: Thanks to Internet - I saved my Rs. 2500/-


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

^True. It sux. And paying 60$ is crap. My first impression was 'wow'... and last was 'WTF' .


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 8, 2008)

well i just started playing fc2 today and wanted to say a lot of things.. but u guys have already said it all..


----------



## go4saket (Nov 8, 2008)

seems like no one has an answer to my problem... Trying to post it again...

Whenever I take/use any of the installed gun (LMV or something), it takes the gun without any problem but then doesnt leave the gun at all. How can I leave the gun so that I can move ahead.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

^^Somebody answered it already. Have you changed the controls ? If yes, then change them back to default and it will solve it. Download and install 1.01 patch for FC2. It will solve the remapping problem.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 13, 2008)

hi all...


i am on 8600 gt m on my laptop ..

the thing is at default the video setting are DX9 and some resoltuioin and the game plays welll...

but when i switch it to DX 10 ... everthing lags ... slows like hell ... i dont know wehter its due to my modded GFX driver for my 8600 M GT 



anyway here is about the game


i finished crysis ... so y expectations were high for this game...

the AI is stupid .. compared to crysis ...

the game looks real but not that flushed with green as we have seen in crysis ... os the whole Africa theme .. even  though a good idea ... sometimes make u feel or atleast me feel like i have been playing the game in a desert or some poorly developed game graphics..


the game just for 4 hours itself has become boring for me ... i dont know ... it just felt for me that its another FPS game with same theme as many used to come ...

i still have to agree with the new things they have bought in ... like jamming of the gun and other things .. but wht is the use ??/

the landscape is vast and now itself i would have traveled more distance than playing the game....

crysis was top notch .. and greenish ... and we had full power with that suite...  


anyway will play the game for some more hours and see whether my inital opinion changes .... lets see..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2008)

Uninstalled at 66%.Haven't played it since getting FO3.
The only good thing about the game was the landscape.


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't even bother abt getting it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 13, 2008)

Couldn't bear it. Uninstalled it almost immediately. Come to think of it, I spent a hell lot more time installing it than the time I spent playing it!


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 14, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Couldn't bear it. Uninstalled it almost immediately. Come to think of it, I spent a hell lot more time installing it than the time I spent playing it!



lol...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 16, 2008)

just got the game. Completed abt 12%. games real cool & thrilling but the gfx is nothing compared to  Crysis warhd. Dunno wht wil hapn aftr some time. Now plyin dead space which is far betr.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2008)

^^On an 845 IGP ? (I dunno anything about your rig but somewhere I saw a post by you which said that you had an 845 IGP).


----------



## Devrath_ND (Nov 16, 2008)

The main problem of this game is that it has been names "Far Cry 2". If it had been any other name then most probably we wud have liked it. Far Cry was the best at that time and no one can recreate it now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 16, 2008)

^^The main problem of the game is repetitiveness.
Title and developers are secondary to the gaming experience.


----------



## buzzzzrr (Nov 16, 2008)

tried to play the game for 2 days... didnt like the game... Boring . After FC2 I installed quantum of solous and COD5..finished both of them but cant even tried FC2 again. going to uninstall it to make space for fall out 3.


----------



## ionicsachin (Nov 16, 2008)

Things that irritated me:-
1) Enemies regenerate, If u kill enemies at a place, and then come back after sometime(not even 5 mins), just take a round of about 1 km and come back, u ll find em super alive....that was irritating.

2) Exxxxxaaaaaactly same Safehouses, undergrounds, APR and UFLL offices, the way they talk and all....blah

3) 50 sq km .....great......but all of the same copied....booooooo.....its like visiting one place again and again, same trees, same stones, ....

4) The day night cycle shouldve been little faster( Clear Sky's was a bit better in speed), and the DUNIA engine, the trees are supposed to grow wen u shoot-n-cut them. i cudnt observe it .

5) It wud have been greeeeeeeat if railways were working . 

6) The diary shudve been on screen(like map) too...and thr shud ve been different "quit" menu without diary features.

7) Underground missions were not so necessary.

8) Friends call u only wen u r given a mission(main mission), cudve been better if they call us for help(wen we r not at mission).

9) Somewat repetitive and kinda dull story.

10) Enemies again. very very poor AI, they look somewhere even with u in front of them, and even u use sniper, they all get informed at once.i still think Far Cry AI was lot better.

11) Soundtrack is good, but wen enemies are around it turns rapid, that cud be alarming us. 

12) I didnt like hidden dimonds thing. It is the most repetitive part.

Good Points:-
1) FC2 successfully gives the feeling of Afrika and jungles and deserts.

2)The water looks great, really one of the best ones i ve seen. though rain effects cud be better.

3) inclusion of repairing, malaria tablets and healing friends is good.

4) Map within the game is very good.

5) Every time of the day is very well shown. that is, morning really feels morning, same with noon and evening.

6) Guns wear down as we use them, it was good, the rust and all...wow....and did u try shooting at ammo pile, it ignites the ammos.

Thats as much as i can think of now:
Please add more points


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2008)

^^All your negative points are correct.

I will like to add one more to the positive :-

The game is one of the best optimised to come out in recent times .


----------



## ionicsachin (Nov 17, 2008)

Finished the game today, ending was better then the story. It was a bit unexpected. Act 3 is exciting.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Nov 24, 2008)

offlate around 58& complete it has become painfully slow. Why? Is my graphics card has gone crazy or some other thing.


----------



## ionicsachin (Nov 24, 2008)

are u nearby Goka falls, coz near Goka falls it became really slow for me.....

Friends, dont get over excited abt 50 km square......it seems a big number but actually the map is 5km in width and 10 km in length...thats all


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

^^It is 50km but out of it, 45km is covered by unscalable mountains .


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 24, 2008)

..........i started playing last week two days for 6 hours , i ve expected this is one of best game of the year yesterday and today i got headache after playing half an hour , such an idiot game .... same same same kind of missions "no advanced weapon" same type of cars  "stupid color on the game " desert  making me stressed out ....


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2008)

Don't you think the title of this thread is misleading now 
It could be yet another over-hyped sh!te


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 24, 2008)

^^

yup. absolutely.


----------



## cynosure (Nov 25, 2008)

Now its my turn..
Finished the game yesterday and I must say that the end of the game was nice. But there were many things in the game which were not needed at all.
1) Malaria: How the hell was it related to the storyline. Every now and then, player got an attack of malaria which went out once a pill was popped.
2) Underground: Again who needed this organisation??? Except supplying the medicine of malaria what was the need of it? 
3) Such a huge number of guard posts: The guard posts were there in almost every nook and corner of the map. An killing the guards became one real pain in the @$$. After first 15-20 minutes, I stopped paying any heed to the posts and drove past all of them.
4) Diamond briefcases: What was the point of giving of 1,2 or 3 diamonds in the briefcase. 221 briefcases... are you kidding me?? Who the hell has the time and patience to search them all. A better idea would have been 20-30 briefcases with each of them having around 12-15 diamonds. 
5) So few weapon shops: Both the towns had only 3-4 weapon shops and they too were at the extremes. These couldve been situated better. And the missions given by the owners sucked big time. Same repetitive missions. 

Now even the AI was not what I had expected because I had played FAR cRY. They were dumb and kinda talked to each other by telepathy. I killed a guy using machete and other guys started shooting at me, no stealth element present. The guard posts had an unlimited supply of guards. 

Although the Dunia engine was great. I played the game on Very High settings on my rig(see signature) without a flaw. Although the benchmark tool gave an average framerate of 14 but even after lowering down shadows(and one other thing which I dont rememeber) to high the game was playable.

Today I will get dead space, fallout 3, left 4 dead and COD5.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 25, 2008)

Far Cry 1 was so good,neither Crysis or FC2 come near it.
Did someone try online mode too?I heard people saying its one of the worst out there!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 26, 2008)

Can anyone tell how can i play the story missions with playing the stupid,boring and headpaining side missions. I have completed 12% after that the objectives appear as to go to a briefing centre and get a mission.I have gone 8 times to the briefing centres and have played 8 missons all are of no difference and my progrees is not going beyond 12%.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 26, 2008)

Are you going to APR\UFLL HQs situated in central village?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 27, 2008)

^the mission that are present in the crease fire zones? Thanks.   Anybody tell me where i will be able to upload my game screenshots to show them here?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 27, 2008)

Use FRAPS for taking screenshots.


----------



## ionicsachin (Nov 27, 2008)

Looks like Far Cry 3 will be coming, "Still in Africa", google it


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 27, 2008)

it would be easier to search for a walkthrough and get help from it


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 28, 2008)

@ Cynosure - after i discoverd how to play the main story missions i completed the game in 2 days. The game was awesome the ending was really sad but i liked. The game is related to true stories. The game has got long travel routes which makes it really realistic game like a true like like marksman story. In the end his buddies attack him for the dimonds. At last i didnt understand why the hero destroyed himself by filling a carbattary with lots of dinamites and exploding it. And btw jackal saved my butt more than twice throwout, he was not the culprit.  Over all the game was really good.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you for Spoilers


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 28, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> @ Cynosure - after i discoverd how to play the main story missions i completed the game in 2 days. The game was awesome the ending was really sad but i liked. The game is related to true stories. The game has got long travel routes which makes it really realistic game _*like a true like like marksman story.*_ In the end his buddies attack him for the dimonds. At last i didnt understand why the hero destroyed himself by filling a carbattary with lots of dinamites and exploding it. And btw jackal saved my butt more than twice throwout, he was not the culprit.  Over all the game was really good.



You high on booze ?



T159 said:


> Thank you for Spoilers



Ya... I apprecite Jojo too (incidentally, Jojo is the name of my dog... no offence to the user here though ).


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 29, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> @ Cynosure - after i discoverd how to play the main story missions i completed the game in 2 days. The game was awesome the ending was really sad but i liked. The game is related to true stories. The game has got long travel routes which makes it really realistic game like a true like like marksman story. In the end his buddies attack him for the dimonds. At last i didnt understand why the hero destroyed himself by filling a carbattary with lots of dinamites and exploding it. And btw jackal saved my butt more than twice throwout, he was not the culprit.  Over all the game was really good.



are you on dope when playing this f***ing game? It seems so...


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2008)

^^he likes every game he plays


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 29, 2008)

I can't believe people are still discussing this shitty game!! Looks like the thread's title has misled many innocent human beings into this. I blame the thread-creator!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 29, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^he likes every game he plays



Dead Space is not repetitave and predictible for him, FC2 was great {WTF?!}... what else ? I think we should make him play Undercover and then ask his views . Maybe he will 'loves' that too...



Kl@w-24 said:


> I can't believe people are still discussing this shitty game!! Looks like the thread's title has misled many innocent human beings into this. I blame the thread-creator!!



The thread creator is a very good person who was mislead to start the thread because of the starting of the game. Dont blame the TC


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 29, 2008)

You should never judge by the first looks of the game. Play for sometime and then you should describe. I use to complete the game and then give my reviews. I don't believe in  spoil sports like you.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 29, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> The thread creator is a very good person who was mislead to start the thread because of the starting of the game. Dont blame the TC



That is exactly why you shouldn't judge a book by its cover or a game by its intro. 

Still, you are forgiven, Mr. Jack Carvar.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 29, 2008)

BTW i got FALLOUT 3 and NFS UNDERCOVER today.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 29, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> You should never judge by the first looks of the game. Play for sometime and then you should describe. I use to complete the game and then give my reviews. I don't believe in  spoil sports like you.



Thanks for trusting me dude. I love trustworthy people like you.

Also lametards who dunno a sh1t about a PC or gaming and compares a C2Q with a P4 and who friggin' likes EVERY game he plays. n00b.



Kl@w-24 said:


> That is exactly why you shouldn't judge a book by its cover or a game by its intro.
> 
> Still, you are forgiven, Mr. Jack Carvar.



So you caught me


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 29, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> That is exactly why you shouldn't judge a book by its cover or a game by its intro.
> 
> Still, you are forgiven, Mr. Jack Carvar.



So you caught me


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 29, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> BTW i got FALLOUT 3 and NFS UNDERCOVER today.


very lighthearted-ly ...

put your underwear before you play undercover or else some thing may fall out!


----------



## ionicsachin (Nov 29, 2008)

Thread name shud be changed....Far Cry 2 --> The most over-hyped game


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2008)

^^yep


----------



## cynosure (Nov 29, 2008)

@jojo: Oh man, the game is not based on true story. I know that in the credits it was written that the press reporter(dont remember his name) was not given his due by the international press and so he posted his whole story on his blog but this was just a gimmick  by the developers, google it and you will know that all that was untrue. 

Anyways, guys you should read this article, a good one. Made me think about the story of the game again.

*www.cinemablend.com/games/Story-Analysis-Far-Cry-2-13303.html


----------



## Devrath_ND (Nov 29, 2008)

completed it today. Quiet good but Act 3 was very short and end was idiotic.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 29, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> very lighthearted-ly ...
> 
> put your underwear before you play undercover or else some thing may fall out!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 29, 2008)

^^Coz you gona likes Undercover sooo0 much, and the storys gonna be aweSome too!!!1


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello i dont trust you. Didnt you know english. Spoil sports means some one destroys the fun.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 30, 2008)

Could we just give it a rest guys? If he likes the game then that's his choice. Why start nagging him & try to convince him otherwise?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 30, 2008)

Although the message was ment for cyrosure not for others.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 30, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Hello i dont trust you. Didnt you know english. Spoil sports means some one destroys the fun.



No I DIDNT know english. I DONT know spoil sports means some one DESTROYS fun . ROFL


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 30, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Go go a Psychopathic doc to give your brain a first-aid nock.



well even if i am a psycho and dont 'knows english ors saCasM', I am gonna abide by the forum rules.

REPORTED

BTW guys, stay on topic. As per me, I unistalled it today .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 30, 2008)

You are the one who started it on the first place.


----------



## Who (Jan 14, 2009)

Guys sorry to bump this thread but i have started playing far cry 2 from today , first of all i like to know i have a C2D , 2 GB RAM , 8800 GT 512 MB now what settings at 1024 x 768 i should be able to play & at what fps ?

 also i have finished like 20% the game looks like boring to me at this point , does something interesting happen to keep playing this game ?

 i hope you guys can answer both of my questions.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 14, 2009)

^Ultra High with some Very High with 2xAA. If FPS are low then turn off AA.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 14, 2009)

I think FarCry 2 was great , Of Course for me!! I don't think it's shitty or gnikcuF game . The graphics was great, Humans in that game were Photorealistic, and the Guns' sound & the jamming system was great. I liked it very much  as much as I liked Crysis . The TC has done a good job


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 14, 2009)

Things that irritated me:-
1) Enemies regenerate, If u kill enemies at a place, and then come back after sometime(not even 5 mins), just take a round of about 1 km and come back, u ll find em super alive....that was irritating.

2) Exxxxxaaaaaactly same Safehouses, undergrounds, APR and UFLL offices, the way they talk and all....blah

3) 50 sq km .....great......but all of the same copied....booooooo.....its like visiting one place again and again, same trees, same stones, ....

4) The day night cycle shouldve been little faster( Clear Sky's was a bit better in speed), and the DUNIA engine, the trees are supposed to grow wen u shoot-n-cut them. i cudnt observe it .

5) It wud have been greeeeeeeat if railways were working .

6) The diary shudve been on screen(like map) too...and thr shud ve been different "quit" menu without diary features.

7) Underground missions were not so necessary.

Friends call u only wen u r given a mission(main mission), cudve been better if they call us for help(wen we r not at mission).

9) Somewat repetitive and kinda dull story.

10) Enemies again. very very poor AI, they look somewhere even with u in front of them, and even u use sniper, they all get informed at once.i still think Far Cry AI was lot better.

11) Soundtrack is good, but wen enemies are around it turns rapid, that cud be alarming us.

12) I didnt like hidden dimonds thing. It is the most repetitive part.

Good Points:-
1) FC2 successfully gives the feeling of Afrika and jungles and deserts.

2)The water looks great, really one of the best ones i ve seen. though rain effects cud be better.

3) inclusion of repairing, malaria tablets and healing friends is good.

4) Map within the game is very good.

5) Every time of the day is very well shown. that is, morning really feels morning, same with noon and evening.

6) Guns wear down as we use them, it was good, the rust and all...wow....and did u try shooting at ammo pile, it ignites the ammos.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 14, 2009)

^^The Enemy regenerating system was bad. I hate that very badly . That's the one I never liked FC2. I have observed the Trees grow after a day, that's good!! Overall FarCry 2 is a excellent game with a few bits of bad-things


----------



## RMN (Jan 16, 2009)

i played this game till my Malaria pills got over.
the game looks really good....in fact everything except the storyline is good and hence i got bored...feels like an incomplete game.

and its really pissing that we cant walk/run for more than a minute cause we will always run into guard posts!!!


----------

